# Looking 4 land to lease near Blakely.



## Bgibson12 (Jan 29, 2016)

Me and a couple Firefighters from Bay County FL looking for land to lease near Blakely. Also looking in Clay, Early, Calhoun Countys or any where else in this area. Looking for 100 to 1000 acres. We understand QDM and what to manage the land properly.


----------



## Bgibson12 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Bgibson12 (Apr 24, 2016)

-ttt


----------

